# James Bannerman on the church’s right to make disciples of every nation



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2020)

... The ministers of the Gospel claim it as a right to go into every nation, however fenced around and guarded from intrusion, and to demand an entrance in the name of Him who sent them, even although the magistrate should bid them depart from his coasts. Further still, the messengers of the Cross arrogate to themselves the title to enter into every human dwelling where a sinner is to be found,-seeking admittance in the name of the Saviour of sinners, that they may negotiate with the inhabitant in behalf of their Master, however sternly the door may be closed against them by jealousy of their errand, or hatred to their cause. ...

For more, see James Bannerman on the church’s right to make disciples of every nation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 26, 2020)

I visited a mission in North Carolina (with the initials TMM) and spoke of the need to enter "closed countries" (stressing that there is no "closed" country to the gospel, after all, because our Commission is global and our Lord is the ruler of all nations), and a leader there corrected me and stated that God, in His providence, had set up the rulers of those nations and if those nations had closed their borders to the gospel that we should not strive to send missionaries there, but should respect their national sovereignty. Needless to say, I cannot recommend that mission nor that philosophy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jo_Was (Jan 26, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> I visited a mission in North Carolina (with the initials TMM) and spoke of the need to enter "closed countries" (stressing that there is no "closed" country to the gospel, after all, because our Commission is global and our Lord is the ruler of all nations), and a leader there corrected me and stated that God, in His providence, had set up the rulers of those nations and if those nations had closed their borders to the gospel that we should not strive to send missionaries there, but should respect their national sovereignty. Needless to say, I cannot recommend that mission nor that philosophy.



Wow. How many nations and ethnic groups today would not have the Gospel reached to them if at times in history where it not allowed that Christians did not venture. It would be a sizable list...because the Gospel is not something the world often wants to hear.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 26, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> I visited a mission in North Carolina (with the initials TMM) and spoke of the need to enter "closed countries" (stressing that there is no "closed" country to the gospel, after all, because our Commission is global and our Lord is the ruler of all nations), and a leader there corrected me and stated that God, in His providence, had set up the rulers of those nations and if those nations had closed their borders to the gospel that we should not strive to send missionaries there, but should respect their national sovereignty. Needless to say, I cannot recommend that mission nor that philosophy.


Acts 5:29.


----------

